# Bay Club room codes



## fernow (May 24, 2016)

Does anyone know what the Bay Club room codes mean?
They are listed as AD8 or AP6 or CP5 etc

I know:
A, B, C and V are the "floor plans"

A: Larger 2 bdrm
B: Smaller 2 bdrm
C: 1 bdrm
V: 2 bdrm Villa

but...

P:?
D:?

5:?
6:?
7:?
8:?

Numbers are NOT the building number.  That I know.  Can't be the floor level either since there are only 3 floors.  An AD8 is less points then an AD5, AD6 or AD7.  But AD* units are same points as AP* except for AD8 so "P" can't mean "Penthouse".   Penthouse units are listed as 2AP.

I am confused.


----------



## alexadeparis (May 24, 2016)

Maybe this can shed some light on it? There has to be SOME kind of logic to these codes.
http://www.southkohala.com/bay-club-check-directions-maps


----------



## alexadeparis (May 24, 2016)

fernow said:


> An AD8 is less points then an AD5, AD6 or AD7.  But AD* units are same points as AP* except for AD8 so "P" can't mean "Penthouse".   Penthouse units are listed as 2AP.
> 
> I am confused.



Don't know what dates you checked but when I looked at full weeks, an AD8 was the same number of points as 5 6 or 7.
Maybe D= Developer (as in developer inventory) and P= points (as in deeded owners trading for points)? Just speculating. 

No clue about the 5 6 7 or 8. They don't correspond to unit numbers in any way, it appears.


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (May 25, 2016)

Courtesy of Alwysonvac:

From pages 17 & 18 of the Disclosure Statement on BayClubResalesHawaii.com - http://www.bayclubresaleshawaii.com/...?docId=1212411

EXHIBIT "1"
UNIT TYPES AND UNITS IN THE PROGRAM

A. UNIT TYPES. The Units in this Program are currently divided into nine (9) types, as follows:
TYPE I UNITS. Deluxe one bedroom, with sleeping accommodations for up to four (4) persons.
TYPE II UNITS. Deluxe two bedrooms, with sleeping accommodations for up to six (6) persons.
TYPE III UNITS. Penthouse one bedroom, with sleeping accommodations for up to four (4) persons.
TYPE IV UNITS. Penthouse two bedrooms, with sleeping accommodations for up to six (6) persons.
TYPE V UNITS. Grand Villa two bedrooms, with sleeping accommodations for up to six (6) persons.
TYPE VI UNITS. Deluxe two bedrooms, A floor plan, with sleeping accommodations for up to six (6) persons.
TYPE VII UNITS. Deluxe two bedrooms, B floor plan, with sleeping accommodations for up to six (6) persons.
TYPE VIII UNITS. Penthouse two bedrooms, A floor plan, with sleeping accommodations for up to six (6) persons.
TYPE IX UNITS. Penthouse two bedrooms, B floor plan, with sleeping accommodations for up to six (6) persons.

B. TOTAL NUMBER OF UNITS IN THE PROGRAM BY UNIT TYPE.
The total number of Units of each type currently in the Program, and their respective apartment numbers, are as follows:

Type I
36 Units, including Units 111, 117, 118, 121, 127, 128, 211, 212, 218, 221, 222, 228, 311, 317, 318, 321, 327, 328, 411, 412, 418, 421, 422, 428, 911, 917, 918, 921, 927, 928, 1011, 1012, 1018, 1021, 1022, and 1028

Type II
1 Unit, including Units 423

Type III
18 Units, including Units 131, 137, 138, 231, 232, 238, 331, 337, 338, 431, 432, 438, 931, 937, 938, 1031, 1032 and 1038

Type IV
1 Unit, including Units 436

Type V
26 Units, including Units 511, 512, 521, 522, 611, 612, 711, 712, 721, 722, 811, 812, 821, 822, 1111, 1112, 1121, 1122, 1211, 1212, 1221, 1222, 1311, 1312, 1321 and 1322

Type VI
35 Units, including Units 113, 114, 115, 123, 124, 125, 214, 215, 216, 224, 225, 226, 314, 315, 323, 324, 325, 414, 415, 416, 424, 425, 426, 913, 914, 915, 923, 924, 925, 1014, 1015, 1016, 1024, 1025 and 1026

Type VII
23 Units, including Units 112, 116, 122, 126, 213, 217, 223, 227, 312, 316, 322, 326, 413, 417, 427, 912, 916, 922, 926, 1013, 1017, 1023 and 1027

Type VIII
15 Units, including Units 134, 135, 234, 235, 333, 334, 335, 434, 435, 933, 934, 935, 1034, 1035 and 1036

Type IX
12 Units, including Units 132, 136, 233, 237, 332, 336, 437, 433, 932, 936, 1033 and 1037


I expect the P and D stand for Penthouse and deluxe


----------



## ConejoRed (May 25, 2016)

P does mean Penthouse, but from what I understand, that reserving that type of unit does not actually mean you will get that type of unit.  Owners of P units staying during their home weeks will get the actual unit they own and then priority is given the Bay Club owners, then the other HGVC owners.  If you want the bigger 2 bedroom, book an A unit, but still put in a specific request for a A unit before arrival.  We did that and did receive an A unit (we also had booked an A unit even though we own a B penthouse unit as the priority for this trip was two beds in the second bedroom that the A units have), but we did not get our "top floor" request which actually ended up being a good thing as we also had reserved a Villa unit which was also on the ground floor and that made it easy to just walk between the two patio's....   If you can get a Villa and don't mind using the extra points, that is the best unit to have, although the A units are nice as well (it actually had a bigger dining table which seemed strange to us).


----------



## alexadeparis (May 25, 2016)

Here is the complete list of codes from the new Hilton Website, maybe we can match these up. 

AD5 AD6 AD7 AD8
AP5 AP6 AP7 AP8

BD5 BD6 BD7 BD8 
BP5 BP6 BP7 BP8 

CD5 CD6 CD7 CD8  
CP5 CP6 CP7 CP8   

VL5 VL6 VL7 VL8 

2AP


----------

